# Employment > Freelance Listings >  EXHIBITION TECHNICIAN I - Hammer Museum Los Angeles - 8.22.22

## mterzano

*EXHIBITION TECHNICIAN I*Under the direction of the Manager of Exhibition Design &Production, the Exhibition Technician I is responsible for readying galleries for the installation of artworks (but not handling artworks). Duties include assisting artists installation; moving exhibition display components and materials; preparing areas for installation of graphics; and coordinating with other museum staff and contractors as needed. Work is seasonal and based on the Museums exhibition schedule.
*Requirements:*


Knowledge of common museum display practices.General knowledge of the use of hand and power tools.Ability to work in a team environment.Knowledge of current architectural modeling and rendering applications such as CAD & SketchUP a plus but not necessary.Understanding of contemporary art exhibition practices and ability to read technical and architectural drawings required.Ability to comfortably lift 50 pounds.Ability to stand for extended periods of time; ability to bend to lift, move, carry, artwork safely.Ability to use tools and equipment safely, properly, and skillfully.Basic math skills: addition, subtraction, fractions.
*
Application:* please email resume and cover letter to resumes@hammer.ucla.edu and include "Exhibition Technician I" in the subject line. Selected applicants will be contacted. Due to the volume of resumes that we receive, we are regretfully unable to respond to phone calls and emails regarding the status of applications and the recruiting process. This is a limited appointment position.

*They are always looking for people so there is no current end date*

----------

